# Coyote Vs Buck



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am just wondering if a bow killed coyote is taking the prize over a buck in your hunting group. Yesterday I had a buck to the south of me and a big ol coyote to the north of me both in site at the same time. I found myself concentrating on the coyote, although he never offered a shot. But the conversations with the other hunters in our circle was wanting to know about the coyote yeh a deer is a deer but lets talk about the coyote. 
Is the coyote moving up your list of game animals that are prized in your group?


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

If I had to choose, it would be a yote. Not sure why, but I would rather have a full body mount of a yote in my house than a P&Y or Booner buck. 

lg_mouth


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

My group bow kills a few yotes a year while on stand. I took a young male last year at 14 yards. Where we deer hunt we have a large coyote population - my buddy had a group of 7 around 75 yards out spend over an hour mid-day sunning themselves and sleeping just last week. This area uased to be loaded with fox 15 years ago - both grey and reds. We would see them consistantly, but we believe the yotes have run them out. We will see an occasional grey, but haven't seen a red in several years now.

Even when we kill one very little is talked about other than deer. We have started to hunt them during the hard snows and long cold stretches in the winter, but we have had limited success. 

I too have considered getting a body mount some day for the trophy room, but I have yet too pay the price. It sure would be nice though.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

lg_mouth said:


> If I had to choose, it would be a yote. Not sure why, but I would rather have a full body mount of a yote in my house than a P&Y or Booner buck.
> 
> lg_mouth



I don't know about that. A booner buck is a big buck. Thats not the type of deer you see ebery season.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

For me.. I would choose a big wolly coyote over a p&Y..say 130 inch buck...but like flypilot said...a Booner..thats for most a once in a life time opertuinty.

I let an arrow go on 1 borderline B&C in all my years bowhunting. I would by far take the booner without question !!

With that said for me there has always been something just really cool about a big mature wolly coyote. It amazes me how we will get pictures of them like crazy on the trail camera, but NEVER see one from the stand. My pops always use to say "the d*** things smell you before you get out of the truck" haaa. Their brains just act different than a lot of animals.

I shot one about 10 years ago during gun season. It was huge. Really cool. I cased it out myself (talk about STINK!!) and had it tanned with the feet, nose, ears, whiskers ect. It was hollow inside and just really cool.

I have yet to take one with my bow. I tried to get drawn back on a red fox once..yea...RIGHT HAA. almost like trying to get draw in a turkey from a tree in the fall!! lol..dem little buggars are sharp 

PR


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Were your friends more interested in the yote because groups of them have been known to take down deer??? it would be a tough choice though I guess it would depend on the sizes of each.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

it would deffinatley be a mind boggler. to pass up a deer that large to shoot a coyote i would deffinatley take the deer. but then again i guess that it would depend on the time of season and how well my hunting season had gone so far. but to shoot coyote with a bow would be a feat within self. itwould deffinatley be something to be proud of.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Cmon now...I've shot a few and would rather shoot a good sized doe than a coyote...I just shot one with a bow last week and never even looked for it...They smell bad and don't taste good from what I've heard...I see them quite often while bowhunting.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

You shot one last week and never looked for it??? I would think that you would want to make sure you killed it. I don't like yotes but if I shot at one I would at least make an effort to recover the animal.  
Just my thoughts


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i'm pretty sure,no,real sure,which one would taste the best!  
i'll take the deer!


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't know, yote jerky sounds pretty tasty.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i would take the deer myself in the early season this year i got a groundhog and almost got a racoon with the bow


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I am surprised how many guys SAY they would pass up a nice buck just for a coyote. I'm with carpn as we don't consider shooting a coyote that big of a deal; coyotes are everywhere just like deer. I'm confident I will get burned by some for this, but we just toss them into the ditch or burn pile the farmer uses after inspecting them. It is a requirement from the landowner to shoot any you see as they are thick!

I am not acting like we shoot a yote per week or anything, but we kill a handful every year and see them regularly. I've even seen over a half dozen from my house looking out the window over 4 years of living there.

In fact, we were just laughing at ourselves because we kill more sitting on deer stands during bow seasn than when we are targeting them in the cold snaps of winter


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I very rarely see them in my neck of the woods but I have started hearing them in the evenings more this year than in the past so I am guessing they may be moving in to our area in bigger numbers now. I would like to get the opportunity to nail one with the bow. I know a couple of buddies who have done so. It would be a neat feather in the cap so to speak. I plan to try calling them some this winter because I would rather start in on them before the numbers get ridiculous.

Just a side note and don't take this the wrong way as it is really just intended as a heads up. I saw references to shooting fox and ****. Just so everyone knows that to do this you must possess a Fur Taker Permit. I am not implying that anyone has done so without the permit but just wanted to point that out for everyone's benefit. This applies to fox, ****, skunk, opossum, weasel.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh and I almost forgot to mention. I would certainly concentrate on the buck if I had both in the area.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

kasting king said:


> You shot one last week and never looked for it??? I would think that you would want to make sure you killed it. I don't like yotes but if I shot at one I would at least make an effort to recover the animal.
> Just my thoughts


 An arrow thru the ribs===dead yote. I got down and recovered my arrow and got out of there ...I didn't follow it because it is very thick and one of my better deer stands and I didn't wanna make a bunch of commotion for a critter I wasn't even gonna carry out....The landowner had expressed concern because the yotes have started showing up in the barnyard at night. When i shot my 1st yote I though it was pretty cool ( one the same property as I shot the last one) But they are very common in some of my hunting areas and it not uncommon to hear 4 or more start sounding off at night as it gets dark.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

ever speed???  

sorry..been a long day!!! 

ps. this was before a fur lisc. was required.

PR


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

As I said I was not implying anything but just pointing that out so that someone did not break the rule. Or at least not get caught for telling on themselves.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If it was a choice between a coyote and a nice buck the deer is in trouble..but if its just a run of the mill doe that you see often then it might be worth thinking about.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Am I understanding you guys correctly.....you don't need the fur bearers permit to take a coyote? I have always wanted to get a full body mount of one. I let a couple walk last gun season just because I thought you needed the fur permit to take em. Do you all think a deer slug would tear one up to bad to be mounted?


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

I would easily take the deer.I see alot of yotes around here but havent got one yet.I work with a guy who hunts yotes with dogs,they normally take between 40-60 a year!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I DONT EAT COYOTE!!

but i love deer meat :!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Just so everyone knows that to do this you must possess a Fur Taker Permit. I am not implying that anyone has done so without the permit but just wanted to point that out for everyone's benefit. This applies to fox, ****, skunk, opossum, weasel.

good point and i do have the permit


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

As much time as I spend in the woods, I have only seen yotes along the road, never in the woods. I hear them occasionally, but have never seen one. Guess that is why I would take one over a buck. 

lg_mouth


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

BassBlaster said:


> Am I understanding you guys correctly.....you don't need the fur bearers permit to take a coyote? I have always wanted to get a full body mount of one. I let a couple walk last gun season just because I thought you needed the fur permit to take em. Do you all think a deer slug would tear one up to bad to be mounted?


You do not need a fur permit for coyote so fire away. I would say on a slug if it hit cleanly it is not going to flatten out and blow out a hole quite as large as you normally have have in a deer or at the most it would be the same size. I think you may want to ask a taxidermist that question but I would think they would be able to work with one that was slugged. They may not be able to completely cover the marks though. I know we have at least one or two on here that do some taxidermy work. Hopefully they will chime in.


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

Roger the fire away on Yotes. No closed seasons and no limits for hunting or trapping. While my time afield has been down quite a lot over the past two seasons, I've not had the choice once and for many years I spent 100's of hours in the field with bow, shotgun and rifle in two states. Yotes might be everywhere, but you don't see nearly as many of them as deer, so I would choose to rid my woods of the Yote any chance I got. I thought I had a choice once between a Bobcat and a WV buck, but when I slid my 270 barrel from the buck over a couple inches on the Cat, it vanished ahead of my aim. And of course, the buck vanished too. Yotes are a real challenge to hunt when you're trying and deer are easy prey compared to a Yote from what I know. We hear a huge pack each nite behind our place; they're no good for bird and small game populations and where I live hell on pets for sure.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

It is interesting to see the excitement they bring with them. Up near Tawas MI I found a guide that takes a person or group out coyote hunting in the National forest during the late winter. They run the yotes with dogs and you get a road over for the shot. It really looks like a blast and we plan to do it for a weekend this Feb/March. I don't know why those stinking things interest me but they do. I am in NW Ohio and the coyotes are just starting to come around.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i think it would all depend with me, if the buck isnt that big but the coyote is big i think i would shoot the coyote, and i just think it is cool killing a preditor because to me it shows im the top of the food chain


----------



## VW Angler (Feb 15, 2005)

This thread reminds me of my first year deer hunting with a crossbow about 13 yrs. ago.I managed to arrow a yote as my first ever bow kill as it trotted along the edge of a stubble soybean field at about 15 yds.I thought to myself then if I can hit something the size of a dog a deer should be no problem,right?A week later out of the same stand I missed my first atempt at a buck standing broadside at 20 yds.I have yet to get another shot at a yote although I see them on occasion.It was a neat kill,had it tanned,a great memory!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Carpn said:


> Cmon now...I've shot a few and would rather shoot a good sized doe than a coyote...I just shot one with a bow last week and never even looked for it...They smell bad and don't taste good from what I've heard...I see them quite often while bowhunting.



thats sorta mean. killing somthing because u want to and u dont even bother to look 4 it. :S !%


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

A coyote and a deer are both trophy's IMO. I have never bagged a yote with my compound so that would definately be tempting. NW Ohio doesn't have the #'s of yote as other parts of the state (even though there are more than what most people think) I have a lot of respect for coyotes as they represent the top dog on the foodchain in Ohio (except for humans). They are not dumb or easy to harvest as some may attempt to portray them. Anyone who thinks otherwise has never taken one in a foothold trap. As far as shooting a 'yote and tossing it on a burnpile or ditch or not even pusuing the animal at all, just re enforces the ignorance some have towards coyotes. There are a number of fur buyers around the state. Why not at least sell the 'yote and make a few bucks? And if they are such deer killers why isn't it a reflection on the deer #'s? Sorry to go off, just stating my opinion. Shooting a 'yote with a slug is messy! My father-n-law shot a big female 2 years ago in his woods during shotgun. It left an exit hole as big as a muskmellon!  So if you want to save the critter for tanning or taxidermy lay off the slugs


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Davy - I don't think anybody implied they were dumb or easy to harvest. But on the other side of the coin it isn't all too difficult when you hunt in areas that have large populations - trust me! I'm the guy who has killed and tossed several over the years and will continue to do so; I'm not ignorant about the yotes at all. They are killed because they are the "top dog" as you say and the landowner wants them killed. I think you hit the issue on the head by revealing you live in an area that isn't highly populated with yotes. The area I am referring to - the rabbit is an endangered species and you never see any stray cats or other animals. What you do find is plenty of bone filled scat throughout the property. The only positive the farmer sees is they have just about wiped out the groundhogs as well. As far as skinning and selling the fur - tried it once - no thanks! They stink pretty bad and are tough to skin (I'm no pro). It simply isn't worth my time and effort for a $10-$20 payout a couple times a year. Like I said in my original post I may fork out the cash for a full mount someday.

As far as deer killers, not so much in my area, but they will eat your deer if left overnight for tracking almost evertime. We have seen evidence of them eating old run down bucks after the rut a few times, but no way to know what kind of shape the deer was in. 

And FYI - I'm no trapper, but my buddy is a master trapper in SW OH and is especially good at catching both fox and yotes. I know what it takes to catch these critters and it is very difficult as you say; much tougher than sticking one from a deer stand - IMO.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I just had a guy tell me the other day that he heard of people hanging a giant treble hook in the woods about four feet of the ground with a chunk of meat on it and the yotes would grab it and then drown in thier own blood. Sounds kinda cruel to me. Anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...coyotes are that stupid. I may be wrong though.

lg_mouth


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Bassblaster - highly doubt it. They are way too smart for that. Also, they are stronger than they appear; if you trap one you better double stake unless you like losing traps.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Found this pic on ODNR site this morning. Guess Mr. Bob Strauss of Auglaize county answerd our questions as to what decision to make!! haaa. Both taken with a longbow! pretty dang cool if you ask me!!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I know the date on the photo is wrong but screw it. This coyote was taken in central Hancock County on 11-21-06. I talked to the group that I had seen a couple of the critters last week so they were looking. My boy saw this male working a fence row, then came came home got the gun and picked it off the opening in the fence row and this was on a farm we have permission to hunt. He used a high powered .30/.30 rifle. That is his 2nd coyote this year. The other came from Wood County while ground hog (.223) hunting. There is still the big ol guy running the area he has some neat redish fur around his neck and is twice the size of this one. My son took the coyote to some fur guy and is going to have it tanned. The first one after going in the Hillbilly Taxidermist (freezer) went out to the woods for his resting place.


----------

